# The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=46234[/img] 
*Title: The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water 3D* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*3D:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*88




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=46242[/img]*Summary*
SpongeBob Squarepants has been one of the most popular animated Kids shows on television for the last 9 years. It’s one of Nickelodeon’s biggest hits and still makes money hand over fist, combining animated kids humor with a zany edge that makes one feel as if they’re going to go insane watching the show. It caters to kids, but there is plenty of more adult comedy sprinkled among the young target demographic, and it was only a matter of time before the hit show went to the big screen. It’s not exactly high art, but the insanity of the movie is delightfully charming and certainly knows its target demographic. I was expecting a lackluster experience, considering the show has been going on for almost 10 years, and we all know how the subpar “Simpsons” movie turned out. I was pleasantly surprised when the blending of TV show animation plus live action turned out surprisingly well. Antonio Banderas hams it up to epic proportions and the movie feels like a very extended TV episode (which in this case is actually a good thing).

Have you ever watched a TV show or watched a movie where you actually wondered if you had taken psychotropic drugs just before watching? I mean, that’s the only explanation for what you’re watching on screen, right? “SpongeBob” has always fit that bill, and the movie is no different. Basically a fleshed out TV episode from little screen to big screen it tells the tale of a little town under the sea named “Bikini Bottom”. In this little town was a burger joint called ‘The Krusty Krab’, and in the Krab works a fry cook named Spongebob Squarpants (Tom Kenny). SpongeBob is a slightly dimwitted, but exuberantly cheerful and kind little piece of talking sponge who loves to have a good time. Working for Mr. Krab (Clancy Brown), he toils to bring the town of Bikini Bottom the tasty little treats they all love, Krabby Patties. When the secret formula for Krabby Patties are stolen by Plankton (Mr. Lawrence), the town of Bikini Bottom falls into utter chaos over the loss of their favorite food. Desperate to find the secret formula that vanished into space and time (don’t ask, you have to watch), Plankton and SpongeBob build a time machine in order to track down the lost formula and restore order to the city.

Now it wouldn’t be a SpongeBob movie if things didn’t go drastically wrong for our hero, and then just go whacky to the extreme before coming back to a sort of equilibrium. Plankton and SpongeBob are the epitome of opposites. Plankton is bitter, angry and a selfish jerk, while SpongeBob is the most giving, kind, and selfless character on the show. Well, that and just plain insane, but I digress. The two make an unlikely pair that must come to realize that they each have something that makes working with each other something worthwhile. Will tracking down the missing recipe/formula for Krabby Patties, they realize that the patties are now in the hands of Burger Beard (Antonio Banderas), a freewheeling pirate who somehow got ahold of a magic storybook that allows him to write any ending he wants, one of which includes giving himself the recipe for Krabby Patties and opening up the most successful food ship known to man. Now the animated characters have to travel into the real world and reclaim what is rightfully theirs. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=46250[/img]
I wouldn’t go into the SpongeBob movie expecting your average animated movie if you’ve never seen the show. It’s highly bizarre, incredibly funny, and more than a bit strange. Combining the animation of the TV show, with CGI and the real world, it creates a strange hybrid film that actually rather works for me. I was a bit surprised by the amount of time spent in the “real” world, as the trailers made it seem that the story was set up in the animated world, and then the majority of the time would be set on dry land with the huge CGI characters interacting with our world. Instead about 2/3 of the movie is set under the sea in the familiar TV show drawing style as Plankton and SpongeBob travel around looking for the formula. It’s not till the last 25 minutes of the movie that they head up to the surface and take a look around and fight Burger Beard. 

The movie is decidedly a split vote for me. I really love the animated show, and the zaniness of the humor had me giggling more than a few times. The show has always been a slightly acquired taste, but it seems that the taste has become rather popular, as the ratings for the series is through the roof. The only downside to the film comes in the form of the weird CGI animation that was used for the real world scenes. Going from computer drawn TV animation to fully 3D CGI animated characters that are life size and scaled to fit their surrounds is just a bit jarring. It’s not something that ruins the movie by any means, but it just looks rather different and had me doing a double take more than once. Fans of the show will certainly have a blast with the movie, and kids and adults alike should have a great time giggling along to the craziness. 



*Rating:* 

Rated PG for mild action and rude humor



*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=46258[/img]It didn’t take a whole lot of brain power for me to figure out that “The SpongeBob Movie” was going to look great on home video. Just watching the trailer was enough for to figure that out. Bright colors, vivid contrast and some awesome animation make this movie the perfect demo material for any home theater. The colors are wildly well saturated and pop off the screen even with the regular 2D version. The animated lines are crisp and free of any DNR, jaggies or other issues associate with animation. The digital CGI looks a bit funky in some places, but that’s more of trying to composite the images in with the real world rather than a flaw in the encode. Detail is incredible with every line and every facial detail replicated in digital perfection. Black levels are deep and inky, with nary a problem to be seen. A simply marvelous and jaw dropping picture from beginning to end. 








*3D* :4.5stars:
The 3D presentation is almost as flawless as the 2D image. The digital animation looks incredible in 3D, with some awesome looking pop and depth to the image. The characters look fully three dimensional, and while there are a few pop out at the screen moments, the majority of the excellence comes from the solid layering that goes on. The image literally looks like it is fully three dimensional, rather than a 3D image popping out of a 2D background. SpongeBob’s famous little nose pokes straight out in front of him, and the 3D effects in the real world are just as awesome. I noticed a bit of brightness lost in the 3D image (pretty standard with the glasses), but nothing major and as a whole it is nearly spot on to the 2D presentation’s color palette. 




*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=46266[/img]I was just a tad surprised that “The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water” got a 5.1 DTS-HD MA track. From the trailers it seemed like a bombastic track and Paramount has done an exemplary job at putting out 7.1 tracks for these sonic mayhem movies. Still, the 5.1 track is a joy to listen to, with a huge dynamic range and great levels of audio clarity. The dialog is clean and clear, locked up to that center channel and balanced with a largely dynamic quintet that make up the rest of the speakers. The surrounds are used heavily, with the crazy action sequences, from Burger Beard’s blasting cannons, to the singing and dancing that’s sure to happen in a SpongeBob movie. The LFE is incredibly powerful, adding deep throaty cannon booms, mixed with the crushing weight of doors slamming, and awesome down beats in the songs. The directionality and use of panning effects in the front soundstage are exceptional and a complete joy to listen to. An amazing track that doesn’t fail to disappoint, Paramount has done well in recreating the theatrical experience here at home. 








*Extras* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=46274[/img]• On the Surface
-SpongeBob SquarePants: Out of His World
-When I Grow Up, I Want to Make Funny Sounds
-Becoming Burger Beard
-Making the Burger Mobile Chase Sequence
-It’s Hip to Be SquarePants
-A Day in the Life of a Sponge
• Underwater Awesomeness
-Plankton Rules the World!
-Bikini Bottom Confidential: Rock Stars of the Sea
-International Sponge of Mystery
-Meet Bubbles
-The Speech
• Bikini Bottom Boogie
Thank Gosh It’s Monday
• SpongeBob Sing-Alongs:
-Thank Gosh It’s Monday
-Teamwork
-Theme Song/Rap Battle
-“Squeeze Me” Music Video by N.E.R.D.
• Deleted/Extended/Alternate/Test Scenes






*Overall:* :4.5stars:

I was fully prepared to hate “The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water”, but came away pleasantly surprised as it took the heart and fun of the series and transposed it to screen quite well. The unique styles of animation, CGI And real life filming creates a fun experience for all involved and it really helps that the specs for the Blu-ray and DVD are top notch. With stunning video and amazing audio, this disc is a must buy for fans, and those of you who are just dipping their toes in the water won’t be disappointed by the experience. The extras are a bit of a jumbled mess when it comes to organization, but they have some very solid pieces in the set and it rounds out to an excellent Blu-ray release by Paramount. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Tom Kenny, Antonio Banderas, Bill Fagerbakke
Directed by: Paul Tibbitt
Written by: Glen Berger, Jonathon Abiel, 
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish, Portuguese DD 5.1
Studio: Paramount
Rated: PG
Runtime: 93 minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: June 2nd 2015





*Buy The SpongeBob Movie: Spong Out of Water 3D  On Blu-ray At Amazon*
*Buy The SpongeBob Movie: Spong Out of Water 2D  On Blu-ray At Amazon*



*Recommendation: Good Rental​*







More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. We saw this movie at the theater since my kid wanted to see it. It is a good one time seeing movie for me but for the kid, well, like all kids, he can see it over and over again. lol.

I actually had very low expectations for this movie but after watching, I did like it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Watched this one last night with my kids...at the end they gave it 3/5 stars... I thought it was ok...fun for the evening. Audio added a great element to the flick.

Nice review, Mike!


----------

